# 09 Murano with P0420 code Bank 1



## anamilex (Oct 25, 2014)

My friend has an 09 Murano with more than 90k on it. Looking to get a price on the catalytic converter BUT I need to know which cat it is that I am looking for. Again the code is P0420 Bank 1. I'm just not sure if it's the firewall side or radiator side. (the car is parked down in florida so I don't have access to it being in NY)

If anyone has had to replace this and is able to tell me maybe which cat associated with this code was more commonly replaced at least I can get a rough estimate on the cost of this repair. thank you! 0


--- Just kiddingggg. I figured it out!


----------

